# Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten (Update: Bildergalerie)



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Januar 2008)

In Anlehnung und teilweise Ergänzung zur PCGH-Grafikkarten-History starte ich hier mal einen passenden Thread dazu.

Ziel des ganzen ist eine umfassende Übersicht mit/für alte Grafikkarten zu bekommen. Darin enthalten sollen am Ende möglichst vollständige und korrekte Tech-Specs, vernünftige Fotos und Leistungswerte sein sowie  nach Möglichkeit  auch ein paar Bildqualitätsvergleiche von Schätzen wie der Voodoo Graphics über PowerVRs erste 3D-Versuche und Matrox-BQ-Könige bis hin zu den ersten Shader-Karten.

Wenn es gut voran geht und Interesse besteht, können wir das natürlich auch auf aktuellere Karten ausweiten.


Ich fange mal mit einer Liste von Chips an, die mir spontan einfallen:

*3Dfx/3dfx*

Voodoo Graphics (4 & 6 MiB, beide vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Voodoo Rush (mit Alliance-2D-Chip vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Voodoo 2 (12 MiB, 2x vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Voodoo Banshee (PCI/AGP SG-RAM-Version vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Voodoo 3 (Velocity 100/8 MiB, V3 3500, V3 3000 alle 16 MiB,AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Voodoo4 4500 (32 MiB, PCI vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Voodoo5 5500 (64 MiB, AGP & PCI vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Nvidia*

NV1 (fällt wohl raus mangels Vergleichbarkeit)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NV3 (4 MiB-PCI-Version vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NV3ZX (8 MiB AGP-Version vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NV4 (TNT, vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NV5 (TNT2 M64 & TNT2 Ultra vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NV10 (GF256, 32 MiB, AGP SDR-Version vorhanden)
NV11 (GF2 MX, 32 MiB, AGP vorhanden)
NV15BR (GF2U, 64 MiB, AGP vorhanden )
NV17 (GF4MX 460, 64 MiB vorhanden)
NV20 (GF3 Ti500, 64 MiB vorhanden)

*PowerVR/ImgTec*

PowerVR PCX1 (habe ich leider nicht da)
PowerVR PCX2 (Matrox m3D vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PowerVR Neon250 (32 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PowerVR Kyro (64 MiB, PCI vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PowerVR Kyro2 (32/64 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Matrox*

IS-Athena R2 (zwar vorhanden, aber läuft wohl nichts mehr drauf)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mystique 220 (MGA-1164SG, 4 MiB, PCI vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Millenium II (MGA-2164W, 4+12 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


G100 (8 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


G200 (8 MiB SD-RAM, AGP, Millenium vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


G400DH (16 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


G400 (MAX, 32 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


G450 DH (16 MiB, LE, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ati*

Ati RageXL (8 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ati Rage128 Pro (32 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ati Rage Fury MAXX (2xRage128p, 64 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ati Radeon SDR (32 MiB, AGP vorhanden)
Ati Radeon 7500 (64 MiB, AGP vorhanden)
Ati Radeon 8500 (128 MiB, AGP vorhanden)
*Sonstige*

Intel i740 (habe ich leider nicht da)
Rendition Vèritè 1x00 (habe ich leider nicht da)
Rendition Vèritè 2200 (4 MiB, AGP vorhanden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Number Nine Revolution 3D/Ticket to Ride (8 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Number Nine Revolution IV/Ticket to Ride IV (32 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


S3 Savage3D (8 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


S3 Savage4 (8(?) MiB, AGP vorhanden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


S3 Savage2000 (32 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3DLabs Permedia II (8 MiB, AGP vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3DLabs Oxygen VX1 (32 MiB, AGP, vorhanden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3DLabs Oxygen GVX-Pro Glint/Gamma R4 (32 MiB, AGP, vorhanden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chromatic Research mPACT! (zwar vorhanden, aber läuft wohl nichts drauf)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte postet, was eurer Meinung nach noch an interessanter Hardware fehlt - ich schaue dann, ob sie besorgen kann. Wenn ihr was Interessantes (was ich noch nicht besitze!) zum Verkauf habt oder gegen Versandkostenerstattung loswerden wollt, schreibt mir gern eine PM.

Was zu guter Letzt noch interessant wäre, sind die Benchmarks. AGP-/PCI-seitig könnte ich ein extrem schnelles Pentium-III-System bieten oder eben (in ein paar Wochen) eine modernere Plattform auf Core-2-Basis alternativ zu meinem Opteron 165. Allerdings ist bei beiden das Problem, das evtl. einige alte Karten nicht mehr laufen (an einem Versuch soll's nicht scheitern) - extra noch ein Athlon-XP-System zu besorgen, scheidet für mich aus.

Als Betriebssystem wäre IMO Windows 98 sinnvoll, als Benchmarks die komplette 3DMark-Reihe, so sie denn läuft. Zusätzlich würde ich gern ein paar ältere Games benchmarken - dummerweise ist das meiste, früher populäre Zeug inzwischen indiziert. Da muss ich mich nochmal schlau machen, was geht.

Auflösungsmäßig würde ich mindestens folgendes versuchen:
640x480x16 (3dfx-Legacy)
800x600x16 (3dfx-Legacy)
1.024x768x16
800x600x32
1.024x768x32
1.280x1.024x32
und evtl. noch 1600x1200x32.

Was meint ihr? Vorschläge, Anregungen oder Kritik herzlich willkommen.


_Tante Edith sagt:
Doch lieber nach "Retro" geschoben._


----------



## der_schnitter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Interessant.Leider wurden meine GF 2 GTS/Pro und eine mir unbekannte Radeon Karte (nicht von mir) letztes Jahr oder so ausrangiert...
In meinem aktuellen Computer werkelt noch ne Radeon 7500;wenn der mal nicht mehr tut ist sie abzugeben.
(ist aber ne Mobility.Bis auf reduzierten Takt ist sie identisch gegenüber dem Desktop Pendant)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Da hat der Carsten wohl etwas Retro im Müsli gehabt 

Geile Idee, und zu einen oder anderen Karte habe ich sicher noch Material in der Mottenkiste.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

NV4 fehlt irgendwie oder? Das war meine erste 3D-Graka damals, in meinem ersten selbstgebauten Rechner. Cel333 auf nem Intel BX-Board von Gigabyte. Gigabyte war damals ja total angesagt, ähnlich wie heute auch wieder, zwischendrin war mal ziemlich Flaute bei denen.

Leider hab ich die TNT damals an einen Schulfreund verkauft. Rumliegen habe ich noch eine wohl defekte Geforce256 (Elsa Erazor X2), die warf irgendwann mal Grafikfehler, vor allem unter Dos (falsche Zeichen, Textgarbage). Ratternder Lüfter, ich fürchte sie wurde zu heiß und verreckte. War sehr lange im Einsatz und wurde dann durch ne GF4 ersetzt, daher kein Reparaturversuch (der Elsa-Kühler ist geklebt).

Und eine Number Nine Imagine 128 hab ich noch da, aber die dürfte für die Tests hier ebenso irrelevant sein, da 2D-Karte, oder?

TNT fände ich interessant im Vergleich zum Voodoo1. Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran, dass mein Kumpel damals meinte, ich solle zur Millenium+Voodoo greifen, und ich die Diamond Viper V550 TNT holte, weil billiger und laut damaligen Benchmarks wohl ungefähr gleichschnell zum Voodoo. Und außer Voodoo und TNT gabs iirc fast keine Karten, die Texturen filtern konnten bei akzeptabler Performance. Ich weiß noch, dass wir damals Carmageddon auf der privaten LAN-Party zockten, und jemand mit der Riva 128 da Probleme hatte...

Die GF256 war auch ne tolle Karte, aber gut teuer. Hat aber lange gehalten, mit der hab ich noch gezockt als die GF3 draußen war. Als Battlefield 1942 rauskam, war dann das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, und ich wechselte zur GF4 Ti4200. Die war ihrerseits natürlich auch ne Wahnsinnskarte, super PLV, schneller als ne GF3 Titanium.
Aber kann es sein, dass die Spielehersteller damals langsamer waren bzw. besser mit der Rechenleistung haushalten konnten?
Weil Riva TNT->GF1->GF4->GF6800->GF8800
Die Zeitspanne zwischen 6800 und 8800 war am kürzesten. Allerdings lief die 6800GT immer nur in meinem Athlon XP2400+ Rechner, die konnte nie ihre volle Leistung zeigen bei mir.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> NV4 fehlt irgendwie oder?


 jetzt nicht mehr - danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

@Carsten
Brauchst noch etwas Voodoopower oder 'ne AGP Trident Karte?

'nen passenden 350er P2 kannst auch haben


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Nach unten langsamer ist kein Problem, das kriege ich noch ausreichend hin... 

Welche Voodoos hättest du den im Angebot, die mir dringend fehlten? V56K?


----------



## chosen (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Ist die GF2 Ultra nicht NV16? NV15 sind doch GTS, Pro und Ti, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Ich hab hier noch eine Prolink Pixelview Geforce 2 Ti (64 MiB, GPU 250MHz, RAM 440MHz).

Könnte die auch zu Testzwecken verleichen ;>


----------



## Marbus16 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Habe hier einige Karten rumliegen, dürften aber wohl meist etwas unbrauchbar sein.

- S3 Virge DX (PCI)
- S3 Trio 64V+ (PCI)
- Herclues Dynamite 128 (Tseng Labs ET6000) (PCI)
- Asus V7700 (GF2GTS) (AGP)
- ATi Rage Pro Turbo (AGP)

Die unteren 4 funzeln noch 1a, bei der Virge weiß ich es nicht genau.
Mit Specs kann ich euch aber gar nicht versorgen


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*



chosen schrieb:


> Ist die GF2 Ultra nicht NV16? NV15 sind doch GTS, Pro und Ti, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Ich hab hier noch ein Prolink Pixelview Geforce 2 Ti (64 MiB, GPU 250MHz, RAM 440MHz).




Jop das stimmt eigentlich. Nur die GF2 Ultra hatte den NV16. Zumindest habe ich das so in Erinnerung 
MFG


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

NV16 gibt's nicht.  GF2 Ultra war NV15 mit dem kitschigen Blade-Runner-Zusatz.

Aber egal - damit kriegt man das meiste GF2-artige emuliert.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Bei Wikipdia ist die GF 2 Ultra als NV16 eingetragen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia-GeForce-2-Serie
Kann dazu aber nichts sagen, die GF2 war mir recht egal damals 

Edit: Ich seh gerade, die diskutieren über den NV16. In der Diskussion sind als Quellen
http://www.beyond3d.com/resources/chip/3
http://www.gpureview.com/videocards.php?chip=NV16 genannt. Aber deshalb muss es nicht stimmen.


----------



## chosen (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Es könnte ja auch beides stimmen ;>

"NV16
nVIDIA decided to call NV15BR as NV16"
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=13132


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nach unten langsamer ist kein Problem, das kriege ich noch ausreichend hin...
> 
> Welche Voodoos hättest du den im Angebot, die mir dringend fehlten? V56K?



2V3 3k, 'ne Gainward Banshee Dragon, 'ne Voodoo Rush (wohl defekt) und 'ne 12MiB Hiscore2 geistert hier auch noch rum.

Achso, 'ne 5500 mit ein paar Elkos weniger (dummes Missgeschick) mit CUV2AB) und ohne Kühler (da hätt ich aber sicher noch das eine oder andere in der Kiste).

dit:
'ne Rage IIC PCI mit EDO DRAM, Virge und Virge DX hätt ich auch noch rumliegen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

hier und einen weiter kannst dir Bilder von den Dingen anschauen, die ich abzugeben hätte, da sind auch ein paar 3D Fähige GraKas bei.

Die Trident aber nicht :|


----------



## kmf (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei Wikipdia ist die GF 2 Ultra als NV16 eingetragen.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia-GeForce-2-Serie
> Kann dazu aber nichts sagen, die GF2 war mir recht egal damals
> 
> ...


Den gabs definitiv nicht. NV15 und weiter gings mit dem NV17.

Aus dem 43.25 übernommen: NVIDIA_NV15.DEV_0152.1 = "NVIDIA GeForce2 Ultra"


```
HKR,, NV4_Modes
HKR,, NV5_Modes
HKR,, NV0A_Modes
HKR,, NVVANTA_Modes
HKR,, NV5M64_Modes
HKR,, NV5ULTRA_Modes
HKR,, NV10_Modes
HKR,, NV10DDR_Modes
HKR,, NV10GL_Modes
HKR,, NV11_Modes
HKR,, NV11DDR_Modes
HKR,, NV11GL_Modes
HKR,, CRUSH11_Modes
HKR,, NV15_Modes
HKR,, NV15DDR_Modes
HKR,, NV15BR_Modes
HKR,, NV15GL_Modes
HKR,, NV17_Modes
HKR,, NV17GL_Modes
HKR,, NV1F_Modes
HKR,, NV20_Modes
HKR,, NV20_1_Modes
HKR,, NV20_2_Modes
HKR,, NV20_3_Modes
HKR,, NV25_Modes
HKR,, NV25GL_Modes
HKR,, NV28_Modes
HKR,, NV28GL_Modes
HKR,, NV30_Modes
HKR,, NV30GL_Modes
```
 


chosen schrieb:


> Es könnte ja auch beides stimmen ;>
> 
> "NV16
> nVIDIA decided to call NV15BR as NV16"
> http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=13132


 
^^ Das glaub ich erst, wenn ich entsprechendes Papier von nVidia in Händen halte.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> hier und einen weiter kannst dir Bilder von den Dingen anschauen, die ich abzugeben hätte, da sind auch ein paar 3D Fähige GraKas bei.
> 
> Die Trident aber nicht :|


 
Mensch ..... was Du so alles Rauskramst 

Wo hast Du denn die ganzen alten Sachen her ???? Beeindruckend 

Wo wohnst Du denn ???? Auf einer Elektronik Schrotthalde ???? ( ...ich renn schon mal los bevor der Karnickel-Fangschlag kommt..)
Oder hast Du zu viele leere Schränke ????

Bei Dir muss Stöbern wirklich Spaß machen


----------



## BrainRunner (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Solltest du das ganze um etwas aktuellere Modelle erweitern wollen: http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=42228
Die Liste habe ich damals mal gepflegt, lang ists her, und schliesst ganz gut an deine an.

EDIT: http://users.erols.com/chare/video.htm Diese Seite ist natürlich noch besser.


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Habe gerade noch eine "MAXi Gamer Phoenix" gefunden. Brauchbar für deine Zwecke?

Eine Voodoo liegt ebenfalls bereit - sollte eine 1er sein.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Angebote - aber ich brauche höchstens Dinge, die in der Liste fehlen und/oder wo dabeisteht, dass ich davon keine da habe. 

Und mal ehrlich: jede einzelne Taktvariante der TNT2 wäre auch etwas öde


----------



## px2 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

hab hier noch ne extrem alte matrox IS-MGA-2064W-R29649EU269 bei mir liegen hab keine ahnung ob die 3d fähig is aber wer sie braucht kann sie gern haben interface: pci


----------



## Player007 (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Ich hab auch noch ein altes MSI Board mit einer Onboard TNT drauf, aus dem Jahre 1998.


----------



## elianda (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Ich haette noch einige 2D Karten, es scheint hier aber nur um Karten mit 3D Faehigkeiten zu gehen...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Sodele, ich habe mir nun mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht, was man so alles für Games hernehmen könnte zum Benchmarken.

Populäre Tests der guten alten Zeit waren:

Forsaken (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
Drakan (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
Q**** (indiziert)
Q****2 (ebenfalls indiziert)
Q****3 (ratet mal)
H**** II()
Heretic II (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
U***** ()
U***** T********* ()
Alice (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
Serious Sam (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
Ultima IX (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
STV Elite Force (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
Heavy Metal FAKK2 (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
Expendable (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
Incoming (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
Turok (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
Shogo (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
G-Police (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)
Max Payne (noch nicht in der USK nachgeschaut)

Und natürlich die jeweiligen 3DMarks.
Fällt euch noch was ein, was man mittesten könnte? Idealerweise etwas, das hinterher auch veröffentlicht werden darf?


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Ich schätze mal Carmageddon ist auch zu blutig für die USK? Irgendwie vermisse ich den Iron Maiden Soundtrack. 

Vielleicht noch ein altes Need for Speed?

Ansonsten Oni? Wo man mit der netten Dame unterwegs war? Fiele mir noch ein...

Eventuell noch was Spaciges?
Homeworld (I und II)
Tachyon: The Fringe (hab ich damals mit der GF256 gezockt - Bruce Campbell 4tw)

Ich weiss leider nur nicht, inwiefern die Titel benchmarkbar sind, aber da habt ihr mehr Ahnung von.


----------



## Geopard82 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Vielleicht noch:
Gothic I
Morrowind
StarTrek - Armada

oder sind die Spiele zu neu/anspruchsvoll für die Grafikkarten?


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal Carmageddon ist auch zu blutig für die USK? Irgendwie vermisse ich den Iron Maiden Soundtrack.



Wenn ich richtig erinnere war es aber ab 16 freigegeben.

Aus Wikipedia


> Die Entwickler wurden für das Spiel mehrfach verklagt und brachten zahlreiche neue Versionen heraus, die den Gewaltgrad des Spiels durch den Einsatz von Zombies, Androiden, Aliens oder grünem Blut abschwächten. Für die entschärften Versionen gab es allerdings sogenannte Blood Patches, mit denen das Spiel wieder in den Ursprungszustand versetzt werden konnte. In Deutschland sind nur die entschärften Fassungen des Spiels erhältlich. Die englischen Originalversionen der Teile 1 und 2 stehen auf dem Index der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien


----------



## kmf (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Need for Speed Porsche
Drakan


/edit

...achso Carsten, hätt noch eine S3 Virge PCI von Diamond und eine Radeon 7000, kein Plan ob PCI oder AGP. Bei Interesse pe enn mir deine Adresse.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*



kmf schrieb:


> Need for Speed Porsche
> Drakan
> 
> 
> ...



Drakan steht schon drin, bei NFS P muss ich mal schauen, ob das vernünftig benchbar ist.

Danke für dein Angebot, eine Ur-Radeon habe ich mittlerweile in beiden Ausführungen und einen S3 Virge Entschleuniger wollte ich lieber ignorieren - da geht nur irgendwas bei kaputt.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Mafia und System Shock 1/2

Das habe ich hier liegen und naja das andere was ich so habe ist zu alt.

mfg

Tom


----------



## exxe (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Voodoo Graphics 8MB (is aber ne MAC karte und läuft definitiv nicht auf nem PC)
Quantum3D Aalchemy 8132 (quasi ne Voodoo5 6000 mit 8 Chips)
Voodoo2 mit 8MB? (hab hier auch noch eine umgelötete mit 20MB [8MB Texturspeicher pro TMU], da fehlt aber n SMD Kondensator)
8MB Banshee PCI
Voodoo3 1000 (AGP, 16MB und 2TMUs aber nur 125MHz getaktet [ohne kühlkörper, da wird die GPU wirklich sau warm])

wenn es um Benchmakrs geht
Ich hab noch Voodoo Graphics SLI und eine karte mit 2TMUs sowie eine Voodoo2 12MB für AGP

Bilder und Infos über 3dfx könnte ich auch jede menge beisteuern


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

*push* Jetzt mit vielen bunten Bildern.


----------



## Zsinj (28. Februar 2008)

aaah die Dinosaurier der 3D Evolution 

das waren noch zeiten 

keine gigantischen kühlerkonstruktionen und die Stromaufnahme konnte man vernachlässigen... 
nicht alle halbes jahr ne neue Graka generation...


----------



## exxe (28. Februar 2008)

uiii die X-24/16 sogar mit extra lüfter, sehr nett
der fehlt mir noch...



Hier n paar voodoo versionen die noch fehlen

3dfx Voodoo Graphics mit 8MB (1mb Module)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voodoo rush mit MX 2D-Chip



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3dfx voodoo3 1000 (125MHz ohne kuhlkörper)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3dfx Voodoo5 6000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quantum3D aalchemy (8x VSA100 [quasi dual v56k])



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. Februar 2008)

bei den ganzen karten sieht man halt noch wenigstens das es hardware ist  aktuell wird ja nur noch alles bunter und kitschiger ^^

@PCGH_Carsten: mir fehlen irgendwie noch karten von trident (Blade3D z.b.) und SiS (SiS 6326 oder SiS 300). evtl könnte man da noch was auftreiben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Februar 2008)

exxe schrieb:


> Hier n paar voodoo versionen die noch fehlen


Bis auf die Rush fehlen die nicht, da es eigentlich eher um Consumer-Karten geht, die auch erhältlich waren.

Das Museum ist für später geplant.



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> @PCGH_Carsten: mir fehlen irgendwie noch karten von trident (Blade3D z.b.) und SiS (SiS 6326 oder SiS 300). evtl könnte man da noch was auftreiben.


Klar, die gibt's haufenweise bei epay. Allerdings gruselt's mir da noch mehr vor den Treibern als beim NV1.


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Februar 2008)

So eine schöne GeForce 256 (zB von Hercules) ist zwar nicht unbedingt "alt", aber die Karte war meines Erachtens der Hammer


----------



## Chris77 (29. Februar 2008)

Hab hier noch eine (ur)alte Grafikkarte mit S3 Vision 964 Chipsatz und 2 oder 4 MB VRAM herumliegen (weiß ich nicht mehr genau), mit VESA-Local-Bus Steckplatz (falls das überhaupt noch jemanden etwas sagt )!! Damals war von 3D noch keine Rede, sondern noch von "Windows-Beschleunigern"!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (29. Februar 2008)

bis auf die daytona und v56k waren die eigentlich alle _damals irgendwie_ käuflich zu erwerben

wozu sonst ne OVP?
http://www.tdfx.de/pic/macmagic_03.JPG

okay die V3 1000 gabs nur in fertig PCs und die ganzen Quantum3D karten haben n halbes vermögen gekostet, waren aber offiziell zu kaufen


----------



## hafi020493 (29. Februar 2008)

Ich hab eine Speedstar A200 AGP 8MB, eine ASUS AGP-V3800/32M (TV), eine Fujitsu siemens GM 1000-16, eine ATI All in Wonder Rage Pro Turbo AGP (mit TV Tuner), eine Rage 128 mit 32MB (glaub ich) und eine normale Rage Pro Turbo AGP.
Außerdem bin ich stolzer Besitzer eine V5 5500, die ist aber unverkäuflich!
Ich ahb auch noch ein paar Slot 1 Boards, P2, Celeron und P3 (alle für Slot 1) und haufenweise SD-Ram.
Falls jemand was brauchen könnte was ich (nicht) aufgelistet hab, bitte melden und Sachen die ich nicht hab kann ich besorgen (ich wohn in der nähe von einer Computerschrott-Verwertungsanlage und da geh ich öfters mal stöbern).
PS: Ich hab noch ein Gigabyte GA-6VX7-4x Rev. 1.2 bei dem ichs BIOS kaputt geflasht hab, ein geübter Löter kann das sicher reparieren aber sonst sollts funktionieren.
Falls jemand interesse hat einfach melden!


----------



## Crogge (2. März 2008)

Von mir aus kann ich gerne was dazu beitragen, ich habe noch ca 50 verschiedene funktionierend Grafikkarten die für Benchmarks wohl ganz brauchbar wären. Von alten ISA Grafikkarte (Sogar teils mit 8MB!), bis hin zu der Voodoo Serie oder Grafikkarten wie ATI Rage 128, Geforce 2MX, Riva TNT, Matrox Serien, SiS Grafikkarte usw.

Ich habe mit vielen teilweise nette Experimente gemacht wie, Doom 3 auf dem Voodoo 2 SLI System etc.

Falls bedarf ist, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Species0001 (7. März 2008)

Spielvorschläge für Benchmarks:

Tomb Raider Reihe (Zumindest die ersten paar Teile. Für TR1 gabs ja sogar nen 3dfx-Patch -> Bildvergleich)
Schleichfahrt (Auch hier gabs nen 3dfx-Patch -> Bildvergleich)
Freespace 1&2
Giants (Hier könnte man dann zB Bildvergleiche machen, zwischen Grakas, die Bumpmapping unterstützen, und jenen, die das nicht können.)
HL² (Die Source-Engine bietet ja ne ziemlich breite DirectX-Unterstützung an, so dass auch ältere Karten laufen müssten. Auch hier wäre ein Bildvergleich zwischen den einzelnen unterstützten DX-Versionen möglich)


----------



## exxe (7. März 2008)

Schleichfahrt und 3dfx patch, naja. richtig laufen tut der nur mit 4MB voodoo graphics
mit anderen voodoos muss man sehr viel tricksen
dafür läuft HL² ganz gut mit ner v5, wenn man weiss was man machen muss


----------



## Aerron (16. März 2008)

also  ich  Habe  hier auch noch drei oder vier alte karten !

darunter eine elsa Gladiac 311 ,winfast 3D s320V LT (Nvidia ), River tnt2 64 32 mB  

gruß Aerron


----------



## LeLipton (30. März 2008)

Könnte noch eine GF2 MX200 mit 64MiB bieten. Auf der Liste steht jedenfalls nur eine mit 32MB drauf. 
Ich glaube, mit der Karte hab ich sogar WoW gespielt... >_<

Dann hätt ich noch eine mir unbekannte Karte, da steht nur VA-235 32MB SDRAM drauf, google spuckt nur das aus. -> http://www.soft-island.co.jp/test_report/VA-235/Va235.html

Jedoch steht auf meiner Karte kein Name oben drauf, außerdem steht auf dem Chip links neben der GPU "ISSI" drauf... Irgendwie anders?^^

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass bei der GF2 der Kühler etwas ab ist , funktionierten beide noch bis zu ihrem Ausbau...


----------



## LeLipton (30. März 2008)

LeLipton schrieb:


> Könnte noch eine GF2 MX200 mit 64MiB bieten. Auf der Liste steht jedenfalls nur eine mit 32MB drauf.
> Ich glaube, mit der Karte hab ich sogar WoW gespielt... >_<
> 
> Dann hätt ich noch eine mir unbekannte Karte, da steht nur VA-235 32MB SDRAM drauf, google spuckt nur das aus. -> http://www.soft-island.co.jp/test_report/VA-235/Va235.html
> ...



Edit: Aaaaalso, es handelt sich vermutlich um ne TNT2, jedoch befindet sich mein VGA-Anschluss nicht dort, wo er eigentlich sein sollte... Noch kein Bild gefunden, wo er da sitzt wo er sein soll. 
Den Kühler krieg ich (mangels Schraubenzieher ) nicht ab, gucken ist also schlecht.^^

Edit2: Das sollte ein Edit werden.


----------



## kingminos (31. März 2008)

Zum Benchen fände ich lustg GrandPrix1 und 2 das habe früher immer gespielt .
Need for Speed Porsche fand ich immer blöd, einmal Auto kaputt musste man sich die Reperatur leisten können .
Wie sieht es aus mit Rainbow Six?
Oder alle zu jung? Bin ja noch nicht so alt


----------



## exxe (31. März 2008)

GrandPrix 2 ist ein 2D-Spiel
da brauchts vor allem CPU Power, ne 2MB ATI Mach64 reicht als graka


----------



## Haxti (16. Juni 2008)

Benchmarks werden erstmal schwierig aber ich hab hier noch Karten die laufen müssten.
Eine TNT2 die vor ein paar jährchen noch lief und von nem Rescue shop ausgebaut wurde. bis dahin warse eig ok. ka ob sie noch geht.

Dann ne ATi Radeon 7000VE. Die müsste wirklich gehen. Ist die eig schneller als die NVidia Geforce 3 Ti-200?

und ne Ati Rage 128 PRO mit Video eingang und ausgang.

Ich weiß nicht wohin damit und wollte die vllt mal ocen xD aber ich hab hier nicht den rechner und der p3 steht beim Friend zum Q3 zocken  *spladder*

Hier sind Bilder von den Teilen:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/haxtiundatlas/haxtiextern/Grakas/TNT2.JPG
http://mitglied.lycos.de/haxtiundatlas/haxtiextern/Grakas/rage.JPG
http://mitglied.lycos.de/haxtiundatlas/haxtiextern/Grakas/7kVE.JPG
 
falls interesse xD naja ansonsten mal schaun, ob man noch n paar tools findet die was drehen könnten. Ach ja der lüfter der nv karte ist noch da den musste ich nur ölen ich werde ihn dann wieder draufschrauben.


----------



## Haxti (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Extreme-Langzeitprojekt: Alte Grafikkarten*

Och ich hätte auch noch need for speed brennender asphalt. Des kommt nur mit neuen karten nicht mehr zurecht (Nur noch 16bit softwaremode).

mit der onboard savage gings noch auf hardware.


----------



## N1d3L (23. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab hier noch eine ATI 3D Rage II+ DVD liegen (aber ich glaube das DVD is nur pro forma) Das ganze mit 2 MB VRAM und 4 stellen für weitere 2 MB (aber nur zum löten )

Wär das nicht was für die Sammlung, die war damals in extrem vielen komplett Rechnern zu finden!

Dickes Lob an die Sammlung, die Number Nine Karten find ich geil, ewig nicht mehr gesehen, oder die Rendition, das waren noch Zeiten RRedline API, damals gabs bei den Karten die was auf sich hielten ne eigene API, obwohl ja Rendition nie gut am Markt aufgestellt war. Mir fallen zu fast allen Karten Geschichten von früher ein. Z. B. VooDoo Banshee, die hab ich damals bei nem Freund in den Rechner gesetzt, zu nem 200er MMX ( OC 225 der 200er hatte zu wenig Leistung und da das die ersten CPUs mit Multi Lock waren hab ich einfach den FSB seines 430 TX Chipsatzes auf wahnwitzige 75 MHz gesetzt.)...zurück zum Banshee...an dessen Kühler hab ich mir damals den Finger verbrannt, und weil kein 486er Kühler zur Hand war haben wir einfach einen alten Heizlüfter vor das offene Gehäuse gestellt, nur eben ohne die Heizfunktion anzuschalten. LOL das nenn ich Cooling, nix mit schrottigem Trockeneis...

Im übrigen is damals besagt ATI aus seinem Rechner geflogen und blieb mir bis heute erhalten

Ach ja, zum Benchen würde ich Hellbender nehmen, das war meines wissens das erste Spiel, dass Direct 3D unterstützt hat. Und als synthetischen schlage ich mal den guten alten PC Player Würfel vor, falls den jemand noch kennt. Ich weiß nicht genau ob ich noch eine CD hab wo der drauf ist, aber ich würde sogar nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## elianda (1. August 2008)

N1d3L schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier noch eine ATI 3D Rage II+ DVD liegen (aber ich glaube das DVD is nur pro forma) Das ganze mit 2 MB VRAM und 4 stellen für weitere 2 MB (aber nur zum löten )



Das DVD bei der Rage II steht dafuer, weil der Chip MPEG-2 Beschleunigung hat. Es wurde mit den Karten sogar ein speziell angepasster DVD Player geliefert (falls sich noch wer erinnert).
Die Beschleunigung wird wohl trotzdem nicht mehr als Motion Compensation gewesen sein (oder vielleicht doch schon IDCT bei der Rage II und MC bei der Rage I ?!?).


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2008)

Das war damals nur MC; was die ATI Chips weit vor allen anderen konnten, IDCT kam erst ab der Radeon, eventuell RAge 128.


----------



## Fabian (2. August 2008)

Ich hab hier noch ne voll funktionstüchtige ELSA Erazor 3,interesse?
wir haben noch 2 alte pc´s,mal sehen was da drin ist


----------



## maGic (11. August 2008)

Hallo ich habe meine Sammlung fotografieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FileBase - File Upload Service
Layout



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FileBase - File Upload Service
Voodoo Rush 6MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FileBase - File Upload Service
Alle diese Karten lebt noch

Nicht im Bild
Ati x1800xl !!!prototyp!!! 256MB    (vergaß zu fotografieren)
Leadtek fx 5700le @ fx 5700  256MB    (in alte Pentium4 Rechner)
Gainward 6800GS 512MB AGP         (in meine EX -SpielerComputer)
his 3870 iceq3                (Akuelle SpielerComuter)
Matrox Millieum II 4MB            (In HP KAyak mit 2x PII 300HZ)
ATi rage pro AGP mit So-Dimm speicher   (in Pentim3 Rechner)


Seit kurzem Evga 9800gtx  ersatz für 8800gtx


----------



## AMDSempron (2. September 2008)

Ich hab noch ne ATI Rage Pro mit 8MB. Auf Wunsch mach ich nen Photo


----------



## Fintsch86 (25. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Interesse besteht, ich hab noch eine Albatron Medusa Ti4200 mit OVP. Das ist die 128 MB Version mit 8-Layer PCB. Könnte mit wenig Aufwand einige Tests machen.


----------



## RaVeNsClaw (9. November 2008)

Ich bin aktuell auch dabei alte Grafikkarten zu benchen. 
Hier ein Außzug: 

Athlon 900MHz (Sockel), 192MB Ram, Win98SE, 3DMark99Max, 640*480:

Rage 2+DVD 4MB SGRam PCI_________464 3DMarks
Rage 2c 8MB SDRam AGP____________652 3DMarks
RagePro AGP2X 4MB SGRam AGP______1150 3DMarks
RageProTurbo 8MB SDRam AGP_______1758 3DMarks
RageProTurbo 8MB SGRam AGP_______1945 3DMarks
Rage128 32MB SDRam AGP__________3667 3DMarks
Rage128 32MB SDRam L-Form AGP____4515 3DMarks
Rage Fury Maxx 64MB SDRam________7450 3DMarks

Matrox Mystique 4MB SGRam PCI__________2740 3DMarks (!!!) ES WERDEN KEINE TEXTUREN ANGEZEIGT!
Matrox Millenium G200 8MB SDRam AGP_____2344 3DMarks
Matrox G450 16MB SGDDRRam AGP________4095 3DMarks (FPS Limiter bei 85FPS)
G400 Max 32MB SGRam AGP______________7054 3DMarks (FPS Limiter bei 85FPS)

PowerVR PCX1 4MB SDRam__________1641 3DMarks (Schwere Grafikfehler+ungefilterte Texturen)
PowerVR PCX2 4MB SDRam__________855 3DMarks (Schwere Grafikfehler)

Voodoo1 6MB____________________1634 3DMarks
Voodoo Rush MX86251 8MB_________1002 3DMarks
Voodoo Rush AT25 8MB____________1081 3DMarks
Voodoo 2 12MB___________________4262 3DMarks
Voodoo Banshee 16MB SGRam PCI____5620 3DMarks
Voodoo Banshee 16MB SGRam AGP____6025 3DMarks
Voodoo 3 2000 16MB SGRam PCI______5889 3DMarks
Voodoo 3 3500TV 16MB SDRam AGP____6192 3DMarks

S3 Trio3D/2X 4MB SGRam AGP________505 3DMarks
S3 Savage4Pro 32MB SDRam AGP_____5568 3DMarks
Savage 4 Xtreme 32MB SDRam AGP___6560 3DMarks

Nvidia Riva128 4MB SGRam PCI_______1912 3DMarks
Riva TNT 16MB SDRam AGP___________6292 3DMarks
Riva TNT 16MB SDRam PCI___________5284 3DMarks (FPS Limiter bei 60FPS)
Riva TNT 2 M64 32MB SDRam PCI______5570 3DMarks (FPS Limiter bei 60FPS)
Riva TNT 2 Ultra 32MB SDRam AGP_____7362 3DMarks (ohne FPS Limit)
Geforce 256 32MB SDRam AGP________6342 (ohne FPS Limit)

Permedia 2 8MB SGRam AGP__________1853 3DMarks

Rendition V1000 4MB EdoRam PCI______426 3DMarks (für Direkt3D auch eher ungeeignet, Engenearing Sample)
Rendition v2200 8MB SGRam AGP______1409 3DMarks

Trident 3DImage9750 4MB SGRam AGP__502 3DMarks (Schwere Grafikfehler)

Alliance AT3D 4MB EDORam__________682 3DMarks (Dualplanar ohne 3dfx-Teil, ungefilterte Texturen)

SiS 305 32MB SDRam_______________5468 3DMarks
SiS 6326 8MB EdoRam AGP__________795 3DMarks (Mit 60ns langsamster Ram im Testfeld, aber 2pass Bumpmapping!)

Cirrus Logic CL5465 4MB RDRam AGP____711 3DMarks

Es gibt einige Karten, die dir in deiner Liste noch fehlen. 
Vorallem die Trident Blade 3D und XP, sowie die CL5465, die alten SiS Karten, die  S3 Trio3D, eine Alliance AT3D oder eine Rush mit MX Chip. 

PS. Eine Dualplanar Rush mit Alliance AT3D macht ein viiiel besseres Bild als eine mit AT25!

Eine Intel 740 und eine Revolution IV sind auch aktuell noch unterwegs.


----------



## simons700 (15. November 2008)

hab grade die 
"normale" version dieser S3 in meinem rechner.(7900GS is schon seit 3 wochen bei den NVlern *waaaaart*)
die hier abgebildete "gamer" version und die sich in meinem rechner befindliche karte haben beide pci.
everest sagt es is ne S3 Trio32/Trio64 mit 2MB(60mhz) und die gpu taktet auch mit 60mhz. 
Kann mir jemand mehr über die hier abgebildete "gamer" version der karte sagen? (sie funktioniert leider nicht)


----------



## MixMasterMike (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe noch eine Matrox Mystique - es steht auf dem Chip IS-MGA-1064SG-D 
hab leider keine Ahnung mehr, was für eine das genau ist. Dazu habe ich noch eine Matrox Power VR Karte. 

Ansonsten eine S3 Trio32 Karte.

Ich würde sie verschenken, also kostenlos nur für Versandkosten abgeben, falls Interesse besteht.

Fotos kann ich auch machen und als ich sie das letzte mal vor ääh 10 Jahren benutzt habe, da gingen sie noch ^^


----------



## MorzeLecter (12. Dezember 2008)

---1st MAl vorweg "RESpEKT"---
Ich hätte nie gedacht das es noch sowas gibt,nicht schlecht 
WEitEr So


----------



## elianda (14. Dezember 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> hab grade die
> "normale" version dieser S3 in meinem rechner.(7900GS is schon seit 3 wochen bei den NVlern *waaaaart*)
> die hier abgebildete "gamer" version und die sich in meinem rechner befindliche karte haben beide pci.
> everest sagt es is ne S3 Trio32/Trio64 mit 2MB(60mhz) und die gpu taktet auch mit 60mhz.
> Kann mir jemand mehr über die hier abgebildete "gamer" version der karte sagen? (sie funktioniert leider nicht)



S3 Vision968 mit 4 MB VRAM. Der 2D Kern ist der von der Trio64, durch den VRAM ist die Karte auch noch flott unterwegs bei hohen Aufloesungen. Video steht dafuer, dass sie Overlays kann. Durch den externen bipolaren IBM DAC macht sie auch ein scharfes Bild bei hohen Bildwiederholraten/Aufloesungen.
Was an der Karte "Gamer" sein soll, k.A. vielleicht das Speicherupgrade auf 4 MB.


----------



## maGic (14. Dezember 2008)

elianda schrieb:


> S3 Vision968 mit 4 MB VRAM. Der 2D Kern ist der von der Trio64, durch den VRAM ist die Karte auch noch flott unterwegs bei hohen Aufloesungen. Video steht dafuer, dass sie Overlays kann. Durch den externen bipolaren IBM DAC macht sie auch ein scharfes Bild bei hohen Bildwiederholraten/Aufloesungen.
> Was an der Karte "Gamer" sein soll, k.A. vielleicht das Speicherupgrade auf 4 MB.



Es gibt sogar s3 vision 968 die 8mB ram hatte.


----------



## elianda (18. Dezember 2008)

maGic schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar s3 vision 968 die 8mB ram hatte.



Das mag sein, jedoch habe ich so eine bisher noch nicht gesehen und diese sind sicher auch sehr selten. Schon fuer eine Karte mit 4 MB VRAM hat man ca. $550 hingeblaettert.
Am haeufigsten sind die Basiskarten mit 2 MB VRAM + Speicherupgrade mit 2 MB VRAM.


----------



## maGic (19. Dezember 2008)

hier 

wegen zu hohe bildbreite ist nur ein Link
http://www.3dchip.de/Grafikkartenmodds/Grafixmodds/W2PROVLkomplet.jpg

das info
http://3dchip.de/Grafikkartenmodds/Grafikkartenmuseum.php

und ich besitzte das vision 968 mit 4MB onboard
die hatte ich vor 5Jahre auf Flohmarkt für 50Cent!!! bezahlen


----------



## Aydon_ger (20. Dezember 2008)

Danke für den coolen Link. Da werden Erinnerungen wach


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Dezember 2008)

Hab gerade mal ein wenig gekramt und auch noch eine _*Diamond Monster II 12MB*_ gefunden... Und ich hab noch zwei ELSA Winner 3000 M mit S3 Virge/VX Chips womit ich damals schon ein Multimonitor System aufbauen konnte


----------



## Menthe (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab auch noch eine alte Graka gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kstoeger (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen, ich hätte mal eine Frage:

Wenn ich eine Voodoo 1 und eine Weitek P9100 wie auf diesem Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zusammen laufen lassen will was für ein kabel benötige ich dann?

Würde es mit so einem Kabel funktionieren

AK SVGA 202 Monitor- & Tastaturanschlusskabel - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

Gruß 
kstoeger


----------



## maGic (27. Dezember 2008)

diese kabel braucht man für Signaldurschschleifen von 2D-Karten.

Voodoo 1&2 hat keine 2D Funktion in CHip.

Man muß Kabel zwischen 2D karten(Haupt Graka) und Voodoo verbinden.
Monitorkabel muß an Voodoo anschließen.
Allerdings hat diese Verfahren eine große Nachteil, denn Signalqualität ist schlecht.



> Wenn ich eine Voodoo 1 und eine *Weitek P9100* wie auf diesem Bild


Wow der hat seltene Weitek Graka, Treiber beschaffen ist sehr schwierig.
ich besitzt auch eine Weitek Power 9000, allerdings liefert Treiber nur Windows NT 4.
Win95 und 98 hat keine passende Treiber


----------



## kstoeger (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo @ all

Wollte auch mal ein paar Bilder meiner Grafikkarten beisteuern

Voodoo 1
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54878&stc=1&d=1230482326

Weitek P9100
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54879&stc=1&d=1230482339

Matrox mit MGA Chip, welcher genau muss ich erst noch nachschauen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54880&stc=1&d=1230482351

Trident?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54880&stc=1&d=1230482351

ATI Rage II+DVD
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54882&stc=1&d=1230482379

ELSA Winner Pro S3 Visio864
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54883&stc=1&d=1230482391

S3 Trio64
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54886&stc=1&d=1230482604


Gruß 
kstoeger


----------



## elianda (28. Dezember 2008)

kstoeger schrieb:


> Weitek P9100
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54879&stc=1&d=1230482339
> 
> Matrox mit MGA Chip, welcher genau muss ich erst noch nachschauen
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54880&stc=1&d=1230482351



Die Weitek sieht ganz stark nach einer DSystems Papilio UltraCAD G1-4 aus.

Die Matrox ist eine Matrox Mystique.


----------



## DasHallo (13. Januar 2009)

hi da ich erst 1993 geboren bin interessiert mich dieses projekt auch da ich einmal erfahren will was computer so machten als ich davon noch keine ahnung hatte ( mit hardware setze ich mich erst seit dem pcgh heft 11/2006 auseinander)
Ich habe da noch eine Diamon Viper2 200 32mb Baujahr99 in einem Karton gefunden und mich würde es einmal reizen wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie sich das Teil damals so geschlagen hat.
(bin nicht neu nur waren mir meine alten accountdaten entfallen)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2009)

*Grübel* vermutlich nicht so prall.
Die rivaTNT Vipers hießen 330 oder 550, ne Voodoo2 kanns mit 32mb auch nicht sein - tippe mal ganz frei auf irgend einen S3 oder ATI Chip, die zu der Zeit keine Spitzenpositionen einnahmen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Januar 2009)

Es könnte eine Viper II gewesen sein. Die setzt(e) den Savage2000-Chip von S3 ein. Dieser bot die erste TnL-Engine im Consumer-Markt, aber leider war diese so verbuggt, dass sie außer in einer Techdemo (IIRC) nicht genutzt werden konnte.


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2009)

Schöne Arbeit 

ps: Sag mal, wo hast du eigentlich all die Treiber her?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. April 2009)

du hast ganz am anfang geschieben das du nen athlon sp system nicht auf setzten wrdest zumindest nicht besorgen wollen wrdestwie siehts asu wenn wir nen aufruf starten udn hier ein paar user ihre "alten" schätzschen für dich zur verfügung stellen...ich hätte hier noch 2 epox boards mitn n-force 2 kannste dir ja mal durchn kopp gehn lassen ^^ mfg Ultimo (sind die 8 rda-s)


----------



## Lyca (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Ich hab eben bei nem PC-Laden um die Ecke ne Grafikkarte für nen Euro gesehen (Lagerräumung), und diese Karte ist eine S3 ViRGE 325. Denke ich jedenfalls, auf dem Chip steht: 
S3 ViRGE 
On Board 
H1C300
86C325
9647 BB2841.1
TAIWAN

Hatte dann gleich an dieses Retroprojekt hier gedacht 
Ist eine PCI Karte. Ich könnte sie versuchen zum Laufen zu kriegen, habe allerdings kein Testsystem, daher müsste ich meine 4850 rausnehmen und nen PCI slot mit dem Ding bestücken und dann unter XP laufen lassen 

Bei Interesse teste ich sie mal durch nach Funktionalität! (Was muss ich da beachten, Stromversorgung durch PCI gewährleistet etc...?)

PS: Die Karte an sich sieht sehr gut in Schuss aus!

edit: Schreibe jetzt mit der Virge im Rechner! 

Funktionsfähigkeit gegeben, stellt ein Bild auch ohne spezielle Treiber da (hab atm meinen Catalyst drauf, jetzt KP welche Version, sollte aber egal sein ). 2D im Scrollen (vorallem Free-scroll mit Mausrad-druck) arschlahm(Ansonsten keine Probleme^^), 3D teste ich am besten garnicht erst, da meine ältesten Spiele von ungefähr 2000 sind, und die ViRGE auch schon früher (anno 1996, wo meine Karte herkam) eher als 3D Deaccelerator bezeichnet wurde .

Hardware/Software:
C2D 7300
P43 Neo F von MSI
S3 Virge 325
XP Pro x32 SP2

Sonst was von Relevanz?

noch ein edit: Die Karte mag definitiv kein 1280x1024. Lief eben kurz damit, und jetzt hat alles so leichte schlieren. Versuche die noch rauszukriegen o.o
Aber zumindest Diablo2 läuft ohne spezifische Treiber mit wenig action im Bild auf 25 fps im Fenstermodus mit 640x480 . Find ich nicht schlecht.
Was ich gemerkt habe: Bei der vorherigen Session war die Bildquali in 2d top, die frameraten von D2 aber so bei 14-17. Jetzt ist die bildquali in Windows Müll und D2 hat konstant 25fps, selbst mit Regeneffekten. Erkläre sich wer wolle.


----------



## Biosman (28. Oktober 2009)

Läuft hier überhaupt noch was? Carsten hat schon ein 3/4 Jahr nix mehr Gepostet.

MfG


----------



## noogood (16. November 2009)

Ich hätte hier noch ne ati 7500 pci rumfliegen....würd ich gern spenden.


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

hatte nicht einer von den pcgh redakteuren auch ne 3dfx voodoo 5 6000 ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. September 2010)

NuVeon schrieb:


> hatte nicht einer von den pcgh redakteuren auch ne 3dfx voodoo 5 6000 ?



Guckst du in meine Signatur. 

Was ist, Carsten? Kommt da noch was?  Ich habe Ähnliches (= Benchmarks) auch seit geraumer Zeit vor. Die Basis dafür ist mein AXP-System mit 2,7+ GHz, womit Benchmarks ohne CPU-Limit drin sein sollten. Jetzt fehlt "nur" noch die Zeit – wie dir auch. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2010)

Hattest du nicht auch mal Benchmarks mit nem PCI-Adapter in einem deutlich leistungsfähigeren System vor? *winkmitdemzaunpfahl*


----------



## Cr@zed^ (19. Oktober 2010)

Für mich eine der schönsten (und vor allem lautesten) Grafikkarten die je produziert wurde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2010)

Tipp:
Wenn es die Ausführung mit Leiste entlang der PCB-Oberkante ist, sollte man die umgedreht montieren (so, dass die Abluft nach oben wegsteigen kann), außerdem die Wärmeleitpaste austauschen. Hat bei rund 15K gebracht, was bei dieser Fehlkonstruktion von Kühler der Unterschied zwischen stabil und Absturz sein kann.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (19. Oktober 2010)

Hehe sie hat "normalerweise" einen VF900-Cu drauf


----------



## GxGamer (21. Oktober 2011)

Eine Quadro 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



He Moment, ich dachte dies sei ein normaler Bilderthread?


----------



## Porthos (18. Januar 2013)

Moin,

ich habe beim Aufräumen das hier gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass beim raten


----------



## Unbekannter_User (26. August 2015)

Hab vor paar Wochen eine Grafikkarte auf'm Schrott gefunden.

Was  das für eine ist weiß ich nicht. Hab sie mal getestet scheint kaputt zu sein


(Auf dem Foto kann man vielleicht erkennen um welche Karte es sich handelt [Endlich wiedero Fotos mit meiner Kamera machen und nicht mit dem Schrotthandy])


----------



## ARCdefender (27. August 2015)

Neulich in meinen Katakomben für alte Hardware gefunden, getestet und läuft auch noch wie am erstem Tag 
Eine gute alte Diamond Monster 3D II mit 8MB Ram 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

